# Show me your bugs



## fontinalis

I think we need an unlimited fly picture thread. So put some up, show me your bugs. I want to see your go to patterns, secret weapons, comfort patterns, new ideas. I will get the camera out and put up a few of mine tomorrow.


----------



## fontinalis

Here are a few carp, panfish, crappie, bass patterns that i have been throwing here lately. 
I just started tying with foam this year, glad i did. Came up with this super simple pattern for gills, but have caught both species of bass and a carp on them. This is my new go to topwater for gills. has not come out of the box without catching a fish yet. All of the materials are in the pic, super simple and quick tie.









This one I tied a bunch of last year to swing at steelies, but at the end of the run i kept geting smallies on it. It fishes really well in curent on the swing, a little too heavy for still water, and it is tough to throw on a 5wt, so i use the 7, catching a lot of smallies in the lake erie tribs swinging it just like you would for steelies









This is just a simple craw pattern that works on anything that will eat a crayfish, which is pretty much everything, swing it, crawl it, strip it, it does it all pretty well. 









This is also a new one for me this year, you saw it in my catfish pics, but it has been catching smb and lmb left and right, it fishes like a soft plastic, dead drift it, or strip it, it has a really cool swimming action. Also a simple quick tie.









This is my version of a pig&jig, works great hopped along the bottom, or crawled through the brush. 3 materials, about 3 minutes to tie.









This silly little thing was my first pattern of my own, it is ugly, simple, and deadly on crappie. Easily my most productive crappie pattern when they are feeding in the springtime, 18" strip...........strip..........strip..........BAM, it falls level and slow, great for suspended fish.


----------



## AtticaFish

fontinalis - love that pig/jig/fly! Have to give one of those a try.

Have recently been making up a box of larger size deep clousers and streamers. Mostly on 4's but a few of the clousers are 6's.......

Clousers

















Arky Bucktails (sorta)
















The above fly wet.... love the profile of the Arky! 









Last one is more of a river SMB fly










And of course i can't leave out what i tie for my spinning gear!


----------



## TheCream

Some of my more recent stuff.

Silver/white Murdich Minnow:










Articulated "super weedless" topwater bug:










Stippled popper, gold/green:










I can do little stuff, too, p-tail Klinkhammer:










Similar to the articulated fly above, but not articulated:










Underneath the hood are twin large glass rattles:


----------



## fallen513

My end all pattern.










and when I feel like goin' little


----------



## TheCream




----------



## fallen513

Oh you think you're fancy now? Just wait. Just wait.


----------



## MrGreen740

You guys are truly talented! Great pics too!


----------



## copperdon

fantastic pics and fly tyieng work. It's an art in in itself. 

When I check out the Orvis site and other similar sites on the computer, my wife says_ "are you looking at fish porn again?"_

LOL


----------



## sbreech

Well, my latest "tie" has been what I call an ant.... I made 6, and I'm down to 1 (I've lost 2 to some pretty dang big fish - I'm fishing 2wt. It's VERY easy and fast to tie, and has been catching about every species of fish I've thrown it to...bass, crappie, and 'gills. I have to say, if I were starving and could have 1 lure to feed me, it would be this (so far).


----------



## crkwader

thats a nice little fly sbreech, nice job.


----------



## copperdon

good looking ants!

You might want to try using a darker colored floss in substitute for the yellow, say a dark red, that could mimic those red/brown ants. You wouldn't have to change your pattern at all, just the color. Then again, if the yellow is working, what do I know? LOL

I learned a long time ago to tie at least 3 of each pattern, (learning the hard way, of course) that there was always a good possibility I'd lose at _least_ one to a tree, a snag, etc... and they can get fairly mangled up by the fish you are catching as well.

It sucks to have that _one_ fly that works when nothing else will, only to lose it. LOL


----------



## nitsud

My first attempt at flies. Been tying jigs for a while now and have a pile of chartreuse materials laying around. I don't even have a rod yet... but I will soon!


----------



## fallen513

Nice Dustin. Those chartreuse flies with the wing tied in look a lot like what you find on Sabiki rigs. 


Skipjack in your near future?


----------



## nitsud

Most of this stuff remains from what I used in jig form down at Aberdeen over the winter. The white bass/hybrids and skippies loved both the chartreuse bucktail jigs and sabikis, so maybe they'll be into these flies too.

One thing that I'll try next is to put the feather side up, rather than the tape side. I'm trying to figure out how to get greater definition in the dubbing to make something like a wasp pattern. Now that I write that, do fish eat wasps? I just assumed they would, but they might have some well placed fear of wasps.


----------



## pipes530

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> Oh you think you're fancy now? Just wait. Just wait.


Don't make me bust out the #28 hooks...


----------



## fallen513

I have some 32's somewhere, just can't find them. LOL.


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> I have some 32's somewhere, just can't find them. LOL.


I'm amazed the fish can find them.


----------



## fishinnick

Nice flies everyone! I'll try to put some pics up later.


----------



## fishinnick

If the asian carp make their way farther into Ohio then I'll be using 32s for them since they're filter feeders LOL


----------



## RonT

Mostly all std. patterns....a few of my own concepts. Left out Olive and Tan Caddis.
Little black Caddis, Fluttering Stone(ovipositing), Henny, BWO, Sulpher, Cahill, Leukons, Borchers (generic Drake)
Japenese Beetle, Black Ant, Cicada.
R


----------



## fishinnick

My first attempt at a mouse fly(didn't have any bigger hooks at the time)


----------



## fontinalis

these al look great, except ron, you are way too organized, i can barely keep my dries and nymphs in separate boxes, let alone in neat rows, sitting at the bench at the moment, cranking out some streamers and carp nymphs. pics later


----------



## sbreech

I don't know if this will work, but I'm going to bet it will...I'll call it "The Golden Spider" on a size 12 hook.


----------



## fallen513

Looks real enough I don't like it.  




Jeff, I was wrong, the smallest I have is 26 & I tried to tie a simple dry fly on it and ended up tearing it apart & throwing it away in a rage. lol.


----------



## fontinalis

ok i lead, i didnt have time to get pics, i will just post pics with them in fish mouths. Heading to metzger for carp and bowfin in a minute, back tomorrow.


----------



## jhammer

Here's a few I've been working on....


----------



## fontinalis

OK, so i tied all of these big flashy awesome looking streamers for my trip, and it ended up being a sz 4 black bugger that saved the trip. The most frustrating trip i have ever taken. Wind was terrible at the marsh, couldnt cast or paddle the boat, no fish. Hooked up lots of times in the maumee, between the gale winds and random downpours, only brought 2 fish to hand, a lmb, and my first gar. Lots of drum, carp, cats that came unhooked right at my feet. Need to go back to erase the tough day


----------



## jhammer

So you pitch flies in the Maumee too? Where do you like to go? (Not asking for any secret spots lol!) I throw flies around the Providence Dam in Grand Rapids and around Weirs Rapids. I usually get a lot of bass and drum. Up by the old mill in Grand Rapids I've caught a lot of carp when they school up by it.


----------



## fontinalis

jhammer said:


> So you pitch flies in the Maumee too? Where do you like to go? (Not asking for any secret spots lol!) I throw flies around the Providence Dam in Grand Rapids and around Weirs Rapids. I usually get a lot of bass and drum. Up by the old mill in Grand Rapids I've caught a lot of carp when they school up by it.


well we started tues night at providence, tried the marsh wed, then headed to sidecut, tried jerome rd, some spot by an old bridge next to a huge rock in the river, and then back to the dam, it was the first time i had fished the river other than in front of ft meigs for walleye. Good variety, the water was just a little high for my liking.


----------



## jhammer

I've never been up by the marsh before. I also throw some flies down at the Independence Dam near Defiance. There's definitely a good variety in the river. You never know what you're gonna catch. Up the river, all I get are some panfish, drum, lmb, and cats. Grand Rapids and down is where the most variety is at I believe. (Plus, the better fishing) By Jerome Road and Bluegrass Island, I get into quite a few smb and white bass willing to take a fly. I certainly believe you about the black bugger though. 95% of my Maumee River fish are caught on black woolly buggers. Usually, I just use a size 8 with a bead-head. Perhaps we'll see each other there sometime. We're probably one of the few who tackle the Maumee with a long rod!


----------



## tractor5561

these are some flys i tied for smallies and trout.would say the concepts were mine, but every kinda fly has been tied just about every different way.the stonefly pattern is my go to in small creeks for trout, fished as a hopper dropper with a stimi on top.


----------



## fallen513

Nice, consistent ties.


----------



## troutbum865

Here are some big uglies that i've been tying up for trout!


----------



## fontinalis

im sure those look awesome up close, but when they are all jumbled together in the box, it looks like the time my dog ate a box of crayons, then threw them up. i like it. Mine looks the same way.


----------



## copperdon

Here's one out of a new batch of streamers and jigs I've been tying:












and on my first cast I caught this beast LOL


----------



## troutbum865

Here are some up close shots of the flies in the box. These are my favorite articulated streamers to fish for big trout and bass. Most are just color variations of the following patterns.......


----------



## troutbum865

I figured since no one has posted in a while i might as well shake things up! Here are a few of my recent muskie ties, haven't fished all of them yet but i intend to over the next few months. Let's see those flies!


----------



## tractor5561

noooooo troutbum that grizzly hackle either belongs on a gals head or on a tiny BWO!! LOL JK nice ties man


----------



## troutbum865

Beadhead Pheasant Tail Soft Hackles Sz 14
Beadhead Hare's Ear Soft Hackles Sz 14


----------



## fontinalis

Tried tying a super realistic mouse pattern, came out good, a bit heavy for casting, but i will make it work


----------



## fallen513

His head looks smashed.


----------



## fontinalis

a musky did that


----------



## steelheader007

the step by step is on my blog if you like to see it!


----------



## fallen513

Ain't no bug.  

10/0


----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> Ain't no bug.
> 
> 10/0


Nice Gaffin hook!..lol.. Great tye well balanced


----------



## fallen513

Thanks Tom!


----------



## fallen513

I really like your Intruder. Can't wait to hit the big river! 

I'm lookin at a 13'3" Winston 7 weight, an Echo 13' and a few others...just waitin' on the right price. I may put a Galvan Tournament series or Nautilus NV on it depending on what pops up on Fleabay. I didnt' like the look of that bank we'll be fishing from. I need room to back cast! ~


----------



## jhammer

I've been tying a lot of carp/cat/drum flies lately. Here's a few of my Dubbin' Craws.


----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> I really like your Intruder. Can't wait to hit the big river!
> 
> I'm lookin at a 13'3" Winston 7 weight, an Echo 13' and a few others...just waitin' on the right price. I may put a Galvan Tournament series or Nautilus NV on it depending on what pops up on Fleabay. I didnt' like the look of that bank we'll be fishing from. I need room to back cast! ~


I never said it would be easy!..lol.. There has to be a challenge somewhere! You dont have to spend that money unless you want too! Dont you have a 10' already? All you really need to purchase is SA Steelhead Master Series Taper Fly line! Its got a heavy belly and an extremely short head meant for roll casting! You dont need to purchase a long rod for this trip!


----------



## fallen513

You know me.


----------



## Nick The Stick

Hahah the Winston its a great rod for bigger flies and bigger rivers but i wouldnt go for a 13+ footer. look at 10'6 to 11'6 ft switch rods. If you want a Winston look at the Boron II-mx 11'6 and 12'3 would be perfect but alittle much for me.


----------



## fallen513

I sold a Scott 15' 8 weight to ^^^^ somebody up above us there.


----------



## steelheader007

Yes you did but I also have a plan for that! It also has a destiny to end up fishing Rivers in the Skeena River Basin in 2013!..lol..


----------



## TheCream

You guys have been busy, I've been...distracted. Women.


----------



## steelheader007




----------



## fallen513

Are you clipping the forward hook?


----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> Are you clipping the forward hook?



Yes!............... You can only fish one hook in Ny... and since this is an intruder variant from all the flys I have seen they only have one hook! I cringe everytime I do it to there cause they are Alex Jackson hooks ..lol..


----------



## Clayton

Why tie with the jackson hook if you are going to cut it? Use a dai riki!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelheader007

Clayton said:


> Why tie with the jackson hook if you are going to cut it? Use a dai riki!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I have not purchased any other hooks yet! ..lol.. Im too dam impatient..lol..I'm getting to a point i need to quit though! I need to travel to a fly shop soon!


----------



## steelheader007




----------



## fallen513

More big stuff.


----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> More big stuff.


You need a bigger fly box nice box porn!


----------



## sbreech

I'm pretty envious of ya'll's abilities to make incredible looking bugs!


----------



## tractor5561

i think all the fly tiers on OGF should get together on a rainy night for a fly tying pow wow!!


----------



## wabi

The water is hot and the big 'gills are deep, so I tied some #18 foam ants for the little ones.
Managed to hook a few yesterday evening. (most were 5-6", but one went 8")


----------



## jhammer

I've been having some good luck with these guys in sizes 6 and 8. Drum and cats been gobbling them up.


----------



## steelheader007




----------



## fallen513

Love the style Tom.


----------



## tractor5561

do you guys think that the grizzly hackle the ladies have been putting in their hair would work for flys? i found a place that looks like i can get them for pretty cheap but dont know if theyre even worth the money....im guessing when this trend dies off theres going to be alot of salons with a whole lot of feathers to get rid of


----------



## crkwader

tractor5561 said:


> do you guys think that the grizzly hackle the ladies have been putting in their hair would work for flys? i found a place that looks like i can get them for pretty cheap but dont know if theyre even worth the money....im guessing when this trend dies off theres going to be alot of salons with a whole lot of feathers to get rid of


have you not been paying attention the the whiting capes going on ebay for $200-$800?


----------



## fallen513

I'm about to put this one up for $800.


----------



## TheCream

Hadn't tied a fly in quite a while, finished two of these last night. I wanted to see how it would turn out stippling two paint colors over a metallic pearl base coat. I liked this.


----------



## fallen513

Nice popper as always.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

that popper looks to good to fish!

and hammer, whats the name of that fly again?


----------



## TheCream

Steelhead Fever said:


> that popper looks to good to fish!
> 
> and hammer, whats the name of that fly again?


Na, as soon as the epoxy is cured I am ready to see them get abused!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

haha what is the head?


----------



## jhammer

The chartreuse one is a bead-chain Shannon's Streamer and the other ones are Dubbin' Craws.


----------



## fallen513

and a little buggier...


----------



## troutbum865

I decided to kill some time today and replenish some of my boxes. Here are some sz14 Black Copper Johns as well as sz10 hoppers! I plan on getting out to the mad tomorrow for some R&R.


----------



## fallen513

Nice flies, especially the hoppers! 

I made myself a couple more $.97 boxes.


----------



## fallen513

Dry flies for the new 9' 3 weight, 10" skip pattern for big hybrid trip this weekend, egg pattern for some big boys in November!


----------



## steelheader007

Tubes for Fall!


----------



## fallen513

Those are killer Tom, what is the feather that makes up the collar?


----------



## steelheader007

Thanks buddy! !The solid feather is Schlappen and the other is mallard!


----------



## Intracoastal

I can't seem to upload some of my photos, others are fine, even though they are all taken with my iPhone camera. Anyway, top one is a mullet/shad pattern (1/0) and the second is a glass minnow pattern that tore up the spanish macks in FL this year. It's a great pattern for any fishery. Size 1 or 2 I believe.


----------



## fallen513

Nice Tim. Is that barred feather(s) tied in flat or vertical?


----------



## TheCream

Intracoastal said:


> I can't seem to upload some of my photos, others are fine, even though they are all taken with my iPhone camera. Anyway, top one is a mullet/shad pattern (1/0) and the second is a glass minnow pattern that tore up the spanish macks in FL this year. It's a great pattern for any fishery. Size 1 or 2 I believe.


That bottom fly is just dead sexy. Is that polar chenille for the body/head, or something spun in a dubbing loop?


----------



## Intracoastal

Thanks, guys. Seth, it is a pair of very straight neck hackles tied vertical, praying hands style.

Cream, the head on that fly is pearl ice dub spun in a loop and then colored with cool grey prismacolor. So a million points to you!


So I was able to shrink some more photos. The first is an adult shad pattern, about 5" in length, in Sexy Shad color, on a 3/0 long shank. It's all SF blend tied in Hollow style to reduce bulk.

The next is a Borski-bonefish slider knockoff of mine that I have fooled drum on, size #4. The bottom is a collection of flies I tied for white bass in OH, but I only fished the top 2. The one in the upper left is tied clouser style with gray ice dub over pearl ice dub w/ brass eyes, size #4 I believe. This fly actually got me a few carp that were slurping weak shadlings from the surface. That was fun...


----------



## fallen513

Just for you Boone, if you want 'em you better say something before I go fishin' them!


----------



## fallen513

You could do something like this if you wanted to throw them on your spinning outfit.


----------



## fallen513

Less shad, more skippiness.


----------



## fallen513

For the salt.


----------



## fallen513

for a friend


----------



## Intracoastal

Nice ties, Seth! What size (LOA & hook size) are the 2 salt patterns? The white over yellow is awesome. Is the bucktail reverse/hollow-tied?


----------



## fallen513

They're both on Mustad 2/0. The yellow one is maybe 6-7" long. 

Yes, hollow tied. Honestly I had never seen or used that technique until you posted your last few pics. The strung saddle is tied in hollow also, revolving around the hook. I really like the style.


Went out and bought some Puglisi fiber to try it out too.


----------



## fallen513

I'm not a fan of blue for anything...but that's the only color they had of that curly fiber. Instead of tying hollow on that one, you just tie in the fibers & the curly end adds a ton of volume as you can see. I'm imagining it will also make a unique disturbance in the water.


----------



## Intracoastal

Thanks for the info, Seth. The action on hollow tied bucktail is better than traditional clumping, IMO. that said, here are some bigeye baitfish tied traditionally. 4/0 Gami--~5" long, for salt or muskie/Northerns




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## steelheader007

Ok kids what's hollowed tied deer hair mean?


----------



## fallen513

Tie the hair in facing the opposite direction you normally do, then pull it backwards & wrap up against the bend in the hair until it's at the angle you like. Makes the fly look larger than it is.


----------



## fallen513

On that yellow fly, I tied the flash in hollow as well... you can see how it spreads out over the feathers evenly. There is surprisingly little material involved in that fly, the 3 or 6 feathers, a few strips of flash & a small amount of bucktail. I'm tempted to go ahead & fish it.


----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> On that yellow fly, I tied the flash in hollow as well... you can see how it spreads out over the feathers evenly. There is surprisingly little material involved in that fly, the 3 or 6 feathers, a few strips of flash & a small amount of bucktail. I'm tempted to go ahead & fish it.


You will have to show me I think I know what you mean but not sure!..lol..


----------



## fallen513




----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> Hollow Semper Fleye - YouTube


ok got it thanks!


----------



## Intracoastal

Ugly bunker, tied EP style w/ frizz fibre (crazy soft, btw)


----------



## steelheader007

Ok I may have posted these somewhere else on here but here are my fave Rockfish flys for Maine! After seeing the baitfish tying going on I just cant handle it!..lol...

Pollock Fly - Pattern From Eldridge Fly shop in Cape Neddick, ME Tyed by me









Pollock Fly - Pattern From Eldridge Fly shop in Cape Neddick, ME Tyed by me









Guitar Minnow - Pattern From Eldridge Fly shop in Cape Neddick, ME Tyed by me









Bunker - Pattern From Eldridge Fly shop in Cape Neddick, ME Tyed by me









Bunker - Pattern From Eldridge Fly shop in Cape Neddick, ME Tyed by me









Bunker - Pattern From Eldridge Fly shop in Cape Neddick, ME Tyed by me









Dont remember what the name is of this fly but bought it up there never tyed it but it looks great!..lol..


----------



## Intracoastal

Tom, those are all sweet flies. Nicely done!


----------



## steelheader007

Intracoastal said:


> Tom, those are all sweet flies. Nicely done!


Thanks doing some pre planning for my BC trip ina few years to see just how broke i will be after the trip ..lol..


----------



## Intracoastal

I'm calling it the phantom eel-vader. I'm a dork like that some(most of the)times.

EP/congo hair for tail and body with a little bucktail to support the tail. Black pearl krystal flash on top. Rattling eyes on the top one. Head is tied V-style like a kinky muddler...don't ask me, just Google it.


----------



## Andrew S

steelheader007 said:


> Dont remember what the name is of this fly but bought it up there never tyed it but it looks great!..lol..



Looks a lot like a "Montauk Monster" to me.

The fly, not the dead thing that washed up on shore a few years ago!

(http://www.orvis.com/store/product....1236&group_id=1267&cat_id=5454&subcat_id=6525)


----------



## steelheader007

Andrew S said:


> Looks a lot like a "Montauk Monster" to me.
> 
> The fly, not the dead thing that washed up on shore a few years ago!
> 
> (http://www.orvis.com/store/product....1236&group_id=1267&cat_id=5454&subcat_id=6525)


lol.. you might be right but they have been tying it longer than Orvis..lol..


----------



## fallen513

rain bait for trip out east


----------



## fallen513

check out that big fly fiber!


----------

